# 814 Foward Rev clutch pictures and questions.



## stewart711 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello Gents

This roller and plate type clutch in picture below, when it is engaged are the rollers all the way up the ramp and resting in detents on the clutch cam?

Are the Belleville springs supposed to compress and provide the force for the clutch? 

The design of this clutch is confusing in that a ball bearing is also functioning as a sliding bearing. Is this correct?

Thanks Stewart


----------

